# nitrous on a brute



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ok i want power but like the fact of a reliable stock motor..... now i know on a car if u set of NOS system correctly u can use it on a stock motor.. is it same on an atv? i was looking to do a 15 or 20 shot just to have that lil eaxtra power.. it would prob be boondockers kit that i use... i been looking for a few days and cant find any answers so i fig i ost and see if any one has knowlge on this subject u can get 15-50 shot for under $700 bucks and when not in use bike runs as stock. 

also i have the pc3 on my bike so i no the nos system can tie into that when they tune it for the timing curves if i am not mistaking... and also dumpng more fuel in so i do not have to run an external fuel pump..

thank u for any help on this 

matt


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

y do u want that sudden but short burst of power...? what do u use ur brute for to need it. even set up right on a stock car nitrous has its problems and can ruin a good engine and there is room for operator error with it


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I would go with boss noss system if it was me. Boondocker is a nice dry system meaning can shoot into airbox and don't have to have an external fuel pump. 

The programmer can't substitute for the fuel pump in the case of wet system. No timing changes need to be made as long as your not running an extreme amount of timing to begin with. I run the dynatech box on mine with the advanced timing and no troubles


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i guess u could call it free riding or showing off in mudholes.... like to creep nice and slow and when mud and water get rack deep power out of hole. or down south here everyone sits arund nasty hole and see who can make it further


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds sweet and all but what breaking axles?? Deep mud is where good throttle control comes in handy, most of the time throttle control and technique will get you further than pure Power, bug. Nitrous would be pretty cool, talk about riding some wheelies!!!!


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

yes axles well i break now lol... i guess cool factor of say i got nitrous is in it too... my motor is bare stock ecept for pc3 and hmf pipe so timming should not be an issue i guess it matter of getting fule pump to be same as nitrous spray and bike should be goldin.. i like the idea of WOT switch so u can have it activated and only works if you hit WOT


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Boss noss is where its at. Its the easiest to setup. And use override switch to activate it


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

byrd said:


> y do u want that sudden but short burst of power...? what do u use ur brute for to need it. even set up right on a stock car nitrous has its problems and can ruin a good engine and there is room for operator error with it


It sounds like you have never used NOS and dont know anything about it. I have run NOS on pro street cars, racecars, and stock street drivers for over 15 years and have sprayed as much as 675hp shot on a racecar with 2 stages. Nos is not a short burst like what you see in the movies. Hold the button as long as you want too! Boondocker makes a sweet kit for the vtwins. I have an NOS nitrous kit for my Rene but havent installed it yet. Need the clutch money first.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh I meant to also say I agree that Boss Noss has the best, safest kit out there. You really dont have to know alot about tuning with there kits.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> Oh I meant to also say I agree that Boss Noss has the best, safest kit out there. You really dont have to know alot about tuning with there kits.


 how about the carbd kits?


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.boss-noss.com/pages/boss-noss-twin-cylinder-atv-system
In my opinion this is the best atv kit made for a v twin, take alittle time to read and watch there info video's on there website. It will definitly help alot for someone that may not know much or anything about Nitrous


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> It sounds like you have never used NOS and dont know anything about it. I have run NOS on pro street cars, racecars, and stock street drivers for over 15 years and have sprayed as much as 675hp shot on a racecar with 2 stages. Nos is not a short burst like what you see in the movies. Hold the button as long as you want too! Boondocker makes a sweet kit for the vtwins. I have an NOS nitrous kit for my Rene but havent installed it yet. Need the clutch money first.


No, i havent personally used it but i use to street race a lil and i ran low boost setups and would eat up my buddies with their sprayed stockers and i watch them break and burn more parts than i


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

from what ive read on other sites the stock pistons wont handle it you would at least have to do a std bore kit to run nos with reliability just what i read


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I converted to blower/superchargers myself about 5 years ago and would never go back. In my experience though the people that dog nitrous either have never learned anything about it and just listening to others that dont know anything about it. Problem with NOS is its cheap, easy to install and can turn even the best race prepped engine into a boat ancor if you dont learn how to use it correctly. People just install it using stock ignition, incorrect fuel pressure or fluxuating fuel pressure do to not enough fuel volume (underpowered fuel pump), stock timing, dont regulate bottle pressure and too hot burning plug and KaBoom! Then they blame the nitrous because they were an idiot. Nos is cheap hp but very tempermental! Thats why the Boss Noss is best kit for atv.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> from what ive read on other sites the stock pistons wont handle it you would at least have to do a std bore kit to run nos with reliability just what i read


 You can run a 20hp shot with no problems on stock pistons.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> I converted to blower/superchargers myself about 5 years ago and would never go back. In my experience though the people that dog nitrous either have never learned anything about it and just listening to others that dont know anything about it. Problem with NOS is its cheap, easy to install and can turn even the best race prepped engine into a boat ancor if you dont learn how to use it correctly. People just install it using stock ignition, incorrect fuel pressure or fluxuating fuel pressure do to not enough fuel volume (underpowered fuel pump), stock timing, dont regulate bottle pressure and too hot burning plug and KaBoom! Then they blame the nitrous because they were an idiot. Nos is cheap hp but very tempermental! Thats why the Boss Noss is best kit for atv.


yup, thats y i stated the room for operator error cuz i was pretty sure my buddies caused their problems. its alot harder to blow up a motor with boost(harder! not impossible lol). we need water proof turbos:bigok:


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah you must have been talking about me monster like i said that is what i read but you are right alot of people use it with no problems i myself would never use it cause i would probably screw it up


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

The Boss Noss kit is for you bud, They have pretty much taken operator error out. As long as you run the plugs they say your fine.
BYRD I would love a turbo on my Gade! Im going to run a 30hp shot on mine untill the 975cc kit is installed then I will have a 50hp shot, :flames:


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Whats the worst that can happen lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> Whats the worst that can happen lol


who brought the marsh mellows:34:


----------



## fl750mudder (Apr 15, 2009)

crom a zone said:


> i guess u could call it free riding or showing off in mudholes.... like to creep nice and slow and when mud and water get rack deep power out of hole. or down south here everyone sits arund nasty hole and see who can make it further


buy my 840 brute and be done with it! I will deliver


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

I ran mpi kit on my yamaha r



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

yes 20 shot will increese power noticable and if everything else tuned right and all it will not harm motor.... tho it will cause for a rebuilt of rings and valve seals sooner but then is when u can do better pistons and cams and valves and be set


----------

